# مشاكل أداء المحرك



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكلة عدم إدارة No-start problem:

أ- عدم دوران لبادئ الإدارة: 

المشكلة قد تكون في البطارية (فارغة من الشحن), توصيل سيئ من البطارية لبادئ الإدارة, مشكلة في بادئ الإدارة, وجود مشكلة جسيمة بالمحرك (قفش المحرك).

ب- دوران بادئ الإدارة وحدوث دوران لأجزاء المحرك ولكن لا يحدث حريق (دوران للمحرك بمقدرته الذاتية). 

المشكلة قد تكون في البطارية (بطارية ضعيفة الشحن), أو في نظام الإشعال أو نظام الوقود (عدم وصول الشرارة أو البنزين بالنسبة إلى غرفة الاحتراق).

مشكلة صعوبة بدأ الإدارة Hard starting:

صعوبة بدأ الإدارة يحتاج المحرك لوقت طويل من الدوران عن طريق بادئ الإدارة قبل حدوث التشغيل.

المشكلة قد تكون في عدم عمل خانق المغذي (الكربراتير), أو تلف في حساس درجة حرارة سائل التبريد لبخاخ الوقود. مشكلة في شمعات الإشعال, برودة الجو التي تمنع تبخر الوقود لعمل الإشعال. 

مشكلة التوقف عن العمل Stalling (dying):

وهي حدوث توقف للمحرك عن الدوران. يمكن أن تحدث عند سرعة الحمل الخالي بعد تقويم المحرك على البارد, أو بعد التسخين. 

المشكلة قد تكون بسبب سرعة حمل خالي منخفضة, أو مشكلة في المغذي أو نظام حقن الوقود, أو مشكلة في نظام الإشعال, أو تسريب عالي في التخلخل, أو عدم عمل المفتاح الحراري لمنقي الهواء. 

مشكلة عدم انتظام الحريق Engine miss:

عدم انتظام الحريق يكون بسبب عدم حدوث شرارة بإحدى الاسطوانات أو بأكثر من اسطوانة. ويؤدي إلى تشغيل صعب للمحرك. وإلى عدم انتظام الحريق عند سرعة الحمل الخالي, أو عند التعجيل, أو عند سرعة السير العادية. 

في حالة عدم انتظام الحريق عند سرعة الحمل الخالي قد تكون المشكلة في نظام الحمل الخالي للمغذي. أو هناك مشكلة في عدد من البخاخات, أو مشكلة في عدد من شمعات الإشعال, أو مشكلة في أسلاك شمعات الإشعال, أو شرخ في غطاء الموزع, أو مشكلة في أطراف التوصيل الكهربائية, أو تسريب في التخلخل. 

مشكلة تسرب في التخلخل Vacuum leak:

حدوث تسريب في التخلخل هو عيب شائع للتشغيل الصعب للمحرك عند سرعة الحمل الخالي. نتيجة تصلد أنبوب التخلخل أو تشققه مما قد يسمح للهواء الخارجي إلى دخول مجمع سحب المحرك, بحيث أن كمية الهواء المتسربة للداخل لا تمر على المغذي أو حساس انسياب الهواء أو جسم الخانق. هذا سيتسبب في عدم دقة نسبة الهواء للوقود للخليط (خليط فقير), ويمنع حدوث احتراق طبيعي. 
غالبا وجود تسرب في التخلخل يكون مصاحب بصوت فحيح, ويحدث تحسن عند زيادة سرعة دوران المحرك. 

مشكلة تردد أو تعثر المحرك Hesitation (stumble):

وهي مشكلة تحدث عند محاولة زيادة سرعة المحرك (عمل تعجيل لسرعة الدوران), عند الضغط على بدال الوقود. قد يحدث تردد المحرك قبل زيادة القدرة.

المشكلة قد تكون بسبب ضعف مؤقت للخليط (خليط فقير). في السيارات ذات المغذي قد تكون المشكلة في مضخة التعجيل. في السيارات ذات حقن الوقود قد تكون المشكلة في حساس بيان وضع صمام الخانق. 

مشكلة عدم انتظام سرعة دوران المحرك Surging: 

عدم انتظام سرعة دوران المحرك وقدرة المحرك بحيث تزيد وتقل. عند السير بسرعة منتظمة نجد أن هناك تغيير في سرعة المحرك دون الضغط على بدال الوقود. 

المشكلة قد تكون بسبب ضبط للخليط (خليط فقير جداً) للمغذي أو نظام الحقن. أو هناك مشكلة في الإشعال أو نظام التحكم الإليكتروني.

مشكلة الإشعال المتأخر Backfire: 

يحدث بسبب احتراق خليط الهواء والوقود في مجمع السحب أو مجمع العادم. ويمكن سماع صوت فرقعة عالية عند اشتعال الحريق. 

المشكلة قد تكون عدم ضبط توقيت الإشعال, تركيب أسلاك إشعال بطريقة معكوسة, شرخ في غطاء الموزع, عطل في مضخة التعجيل بالمغذي, تسريب في نظام العادم, عطل في نظام حقن الوقود, خليط فقير, توقيت أو خلوص صمامات غير صحيح,.....

مشكلة استمرار الدوران بعد إيقاف المحرك Dieseling (after-running, run-on):

يحدث عندما لا يتوقف المحرك عن الدوران بعد قطع الإشعال (مفتاح الإشعال في وضع عدم التشغيل) ويستمر في الدوران.

المشكلة قد تكون ضبط سرعة الحمل الخالي على سرعة عالية, تكون كربون داخل غرفة الإشعال, استخدام وقود ذو رقم أوكتان منخفض, أو محرك درجة حرارته مرتفعة أكثر من اللازم (قد تكون مشكلة في نظام التبريد أو تأخير في توقيت الإشعال, أو تحميل السيارة بحمل عالي لفترة تشغيل طويلة (تحميل فرامل اليد, صعود جبل).

مشكلة التصفيق Pinging (spark knock, detonation, pre-ignition):

وهو يسمع كنقر معدني أو صوت طرق خفيف. ويظهر في الغالب عند التعجيل بالسيارة تحت حمل. 

ويحدث نتيجة إشعال غير صحيح (سبق إشعال أو صفع).

ويحدث نتيجة تقديم في توقيت الإشعال, استخدام وقود ذو رقم أوكتان منخفض, خليط فقير, تكوّن كربون داخل غرفة الاحتراق, أو سخونة زائدة للمحرك. 

انسداد (انحباس) بخاري Vapor lock: 

يحدث عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة الوقود, وتتكوّن فقاعات هواء بالوقود نتيجة إلى ذلك, مما قد يؤثر على نسبة الهواء والخليط, وهذا قد يؤدي إلى توقف المحرك, أو فقد لقدرة المحرك, أو صعوبة بدأ الإدارة, أو عدم إدارة المحرك. 

المشكلة تحدث نتيجة حرارة مرتفعة جدا للمحرك تصل إلى الوقود. والاحتمال العالي لحدوثه يكون بالسيارات التي بها مضخة وقود ميكانيكية تعمل عن طريق المحرك, بحيث يكون خط الوقود من خزان الوقود للمحرك تحت ضغط منخفض (تخلخل) ومع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو المحيط بخط الوقود فتؤدي تلك الظروف إلى تكوّن فقاعات الهواء بخط الوقود, والتي في الظروف القاسية تؤدي إلى قطع تدفق الوقود من الخزان. 

تجمد خط إمداد الوقود Gas line freeze:

يحدث عندما تتحول الرطوبة بالوقود إلى ثلج. وسيعمل الثلج على سد منقي (فلتر) الوقود ويمنع عمل المحرك. في محركات الديزل قد يؤدي انخفاض الحرارة إلى تكون مادة شمعية بالوقود قد تؤدي إلى انسداد منقي الوقود. 

لحل مشكلة تجمد الوقود, يمكن أن يحل بوضع السيارة في جراج (مهجع) للسيارات دافئ حتى يتم فك تجمد الوقود. 

استهلاك عالي للوقود Poor fuel economy:

هذا حالة تتطلب أن يستخدم المحرك كمية أكبر من الوقود للسير مسافة معينة. ويقاس استهلاك الوقود بمقدار الوقود المستخدم في الساعة, ويقاس استهلاك الوقود في السيارة بمقدار المسافة التي يمكن للسيارة أن تقطعها باستخدام الوحدة الحجمية للوقود (× ميل/ جالون أو × كم/ لتر أو × كم/ صفيحة (الصفيحة 20 لتر)). أو بمقدار كمية الوقود المستخدمة عند قطع مسافة 100 كم (× لتر/ 100 كم).

والمشكلة قد تكون بسبب العديد من الأسباب: استخدام خليط غني, مشاكل في الاحتراق, عدم ضبط توقيت الإشعال, تسريب للوقود. وقد تكون بأسباب لا تخص المحرك مثل: انخفاض نفخ الإطارات, تحميل عالي للسيارة, استخدام مكيف الهواء, ظروف التشغيل داخل المدينة أو خارج المدينة...... 

فقد في قدرة المحرك Lack of engine power:
وهي تؤدي إلى تعجيل بطيء للسيارة. وعند الضغط على البدال لا تستجيب السيارة بالسرعة المطلوبة. 

وهناك العديد من المشاكل المسببة لذلك: مشاكل في نظام الوقود, مشاكل في نظام الإشعال (توقيت إشعال خاطئ, شمعات إشعال بحالة سيئة أو غير مضبوطة الخلوص) , مشاكل في نظام التحكم في غازات العادم, مشاكل ميكانيكية للمحرك. 

عمل المحرك بشكل متقطع (تقطيع المحرك) Cutting out:

وهو يعني توقف المحرك تماما عن العمل وقد يكون لفترة وجيزة (جزء من الثانية).

المشكلة قد تكون في قطع أو توصيل غير جيد للدائرة الكهربائية والتي قد يؤدي إلى فصل ووصل الدائرة.

فيض الوقود داخل المحرك Engine flooding: 

تحدث المشكلة نتيجة تدفق الوقود داخل المحرك. وهي مشكلة شائعة في المحركات ذات المغذي. وغالبا يحدث عن بدأ الإدارة وخاصة في الجو البارد. أو بدأ الإدارة في الأجواء الساخنة حيث تؤدي سخونة الجو إلى تبخر الوقود في غرفة العوامة ودخوله إلى مجمع السحب. وقد ينتج من تشغيل المحرك في الأجواء الباردة ثم تبطيل المحرك ولم يصل بعد إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل. 

في الحالة دخول كمية كبيرة من الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق فإن دخول الوقود يؤدي إلى ملء فراغ الانضغاط مما يشكل عبئ على بادئ الحركة للتدوير المحرك, بالإضافة إلى الإجهادت الواقعة على أجزاء المحرك. كما أن دخول الوقود بشكل كبير داخل غرفة الاحتراق والاسطوانات قد يؤدي إلى غسيل طبقة الزيت من على جدران الاسطوانة وهذا يسمي غسيل الوقود fuel wash, هذا قد يؤدي إلى تسلخ جدران الاسطوانة, وإلى تلوث لزيت التزييت. 

المشكلة قد تكون عند محاولة تقويم السيارة والضغط بصورة متتالية (تدبيل) على بدال الفرامل مما يؤدي إلى جعل مضخة التعجيل بالمغذي تضخ كمية وقود متتالية داخل فتحة الخانق. أو مشكلة في ضبط عوامة غرفة المغذي. تسيل في البخاخ. عدم إرجاع الشفاط (خانق بادئ الإدارة), انسداد مرشح الهواء, شرارة ضعيفة تؤدي إلى عدم احتراق الشحنة. خليط غني جدا يصعب احتراقه. مشاكل في بدئ الإدارة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس محمد جمال 
اين أنت يارجل؟؟؟

لقد تركت فراغا 

على كل حال موضوع مهم احببت إعادة طرحه

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمود اين ما كنت 
وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا اختفى مهندس محمود
نسال المولى ان يكون على ما يرام


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (18 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا لكن مطروق مسبقا.


----------



## رفعت سلطان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا :83::56::7::16:​ولاكن عندي سؤال 
الرشاش
فى محرك الديزل يتكون من جزئين داخل غرفة الاحتراق
كيف لا يتم تسريب الوقد المضغوط بينهما مع العلم لايوجد جوان بينهما حيث درجة حرارة الغرفة قادرة
ان تحرق اى جوان 
شك----------------------را
برجاء الرد:70:


----------



## عمروحسانين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا عزيزى .. موضوع يستحق التقدير والمرور واستعماله كمرجع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككك0000000000000


----------



## فخرى2 (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييير


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميادة (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمود وجعل الله هذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك


----------

